# Portable Table Top Butane Stoves



## FyrBldgGuy (Oct 23, 2009)

I believe this question and responses once existed in the ICC Bulletin Board, but that is now gone.

More restaurants are requesting the use of table top butane stoves for special foods and atmosphere.  These devices may be used to cook many different types of foods at the table or in a cooking demonstration.

How do you as code professionals view these devices?  Prohibited - Allowed - Requires Exhaust - Etc.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Portable Table Top Butane Stoves

They are allowed by NFPA 58, which is adopted by reference in the IFC. NFPA 58 permits their use because:

-- The cooking appliances are listed for indoor use in public areas

-- The fuel source is an aerosol container with less than 28 ounces of butane

-- The container is designed to physically interconnect with the cooking appliance. Fuel gas cannot flow until a positive mechanical connection is made.

IFC Chapter 38 is silent on these. Part of the problem is Chapter 38 needs a major overhaul - it's so far out of alignment with NFPA 58.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Portable Table Top Butane Stoves

The device may be allowed based on NFPA 58, but what about the cooking of food in a restaurant without a Type I or Type II hood?


----------

